# Anyone going to the Bel Alton, MD shows? (June 30th-July 4th)



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be there from the 1st-3rd. The 30th is just a hound show and since I don't have a hound to show, we will just be coming up on that day. 

I am showing BB, and JC. 

Here is the breakdown for each day if you want to know. Times are not up yet, but when they are I will post them.

Friday:

Bulldogs- 3-4 (3-0)
Weimaraners- 6-6 (1-1)

Saturday:

Bulldogs- 3-6 (3-0)
Weimaraners- 9-8 (1-1)

Sunday:

Bulldogs- 3-5 (2-0)
Weimaraners- 10-7 (1-2)

On it is a 4 point major in dogs on Saturday and a 5 point major in dogs on Sunday. So if BB goes WB and BOW either of those days she will have her second major. And would only need 2-3 more points to finish.


----------

